# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Pole dancers, Giles Walker, 2007

## Airicist

Author - Giles Walker 




> ‘PEEPSHOW’ - we are now all living in a peepshow. Continually being watched by mechanical peeping toms on every street corner.
> 
> “With this in mind, I wondered if it was possible to literally make a CCTV camera sexy using simple mechanics...and by using the imagery of a pole dancer  question the roles played in voyeurism. Could this pile of old windscreen wipers and odd pieces of metal become something sexual.... “

----------


## Airicist

Giles Walker - DJ / Pole Dancing Robots 

Uploaded on Dec 25, 2008




> The AWESOME DJ and Pole Dancing Robots from Giles Walker. These were filmed at the Mutate Britain where these amazing creations supervised the bar area rather brilliantly. I loved it when they danced to Dr Dre's Miss You cover.
> 
> Fully animated robot pole dancers, and robot DJ. They are made from raw materials found in various scrap yards and controlled, via a PC, using a DMX lighting programme.

----------


## Airicist

Germany: Poledancing robots sleaze up CeBIT 

 Published on Mar 10, 2014




> German developer Tobit Software brought along its programmable pole dancing robots to liven up its booth at the CeBIT trade fair in Hanover on Monday.
> 
> Designed by British artist, Giles Walker, the robot dancers can be controlled with a smartphone app that allows users to change their position and the colour of their internal lighting.

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT 2014 Tobit Software

Published on Mar 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot Strippers - Are You As Turned On As They Are? 

Published on Mar 16, 2014




> "The robot apocalypse may just start in a strip club. At the CeBIT expo in Hanover, German software developer Tobit put together a booth that features two pole dancing robots, egged on by a fellow robot DJ with a megaphone for a head. The two ladybots move and twist in time to the music, though the actual performance is surprisingly tame. This isn't the first time Tobit has brought the robots to the show, but this year featured updated models. "We changed them a little bit to make them more interesting," a Tobit representative told RuptlyTV. "We changed them to get more color, we changed them to get bigger breasts." According to the BBC, you can pick up a bot of your own for $39,500."* The Young Turks hosts Cenk Uygur and Ana Kasparian break it down.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The robot STRIPPER: Gyrating cyborg pole dancer will reveal its moves at an international sex show this week"
Created by British artist Giles Walker, the cyborg is joined by a robot DJ
The robot stripper will appear at this week's Sexpo event in Melbourne
It has a CCTV camera for a head and a body made from old shop mannequin pieces car parts

by Libby Plumber
November 25, 2016

----------

